# USWE F4 / F3 back protection ? Or EVOC



## mtek5 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm considering the USWE F4 or F3 however I can't find any documentation that states it offers any back protection. Can anyone clarify this for me?

I'm weighing it up against the EVOC FR lite but have read that the EVOC keeps you hot because of the waist band? My rides are always between 1 to 3 hours long and I live in 27-30c degree summer type weather year round , will this bag be overkill for these conditions ?

Thanks in advance !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mtek5 said:


> Hi guys. I'm considering the USWE F4 or F3 however I can't find any documentation that states it offers any back protection. Can anyone clarify this for me?
> 
> I'm weighing it up against the EVOC FR lite but have read that the EVOC keeps you hot because of the waist band? My rides are always between 1 to 3 hours long and I live in 27-30c degree summer type weather year round , will this bag be overkill for these conditions ?
> 
> ...


I just researched hydration packs extensively. Neither the USWE F4 nor the F3 offer back protection. Leatt teamed with USWE to produce Leatt branded packs and even they do not offer back protection.

As an aside, the F3 is tiny. Much smaller than some of the pics lead you to believe. Find the pic with the helmet strapped on to put things into better perspective. Even if it did offer back protection, which I am sure it doesn't, it would be minuscule in coverage.


----------



## mtek5 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks mike. That's unfortunate because everyone that tests the USWE products Raves about the comfort. Still. Looking for an opinion on the EVOc? Will that be overkill on 1-3 hour rides in summer weather?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mtek5 said:


> Thanks mike. That's unfortunate because everyone that tests the USWE products Raves about the comfort. Still. Looking for an opinion on the EVOc? Will that be overkill on 1-3 hour rides in summer weather?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I just looked at it. Looks nice. I don't think it's overkill at all (provided you want the back protection). 8/10 L storage is just fine, especially since it is cinchable (I assume). Use as much or as little as you wish. Even using a 3 L reservoir, again, you can also fill that as much or as little as you wish. On my assessment, the weight difference between smaller and larger bags is negligible (the big issue weight wise with this bag is the added weight from the back protector - but that will be a constant with all bags with a back protector). Yes, larger ones may be hotter because of their greater surface area on your back (worse with the back protector I suspect), but again, I think all bags are going to be a bit of a pain in the ass in that regard. Likely size will be a negligible difference, weight and heat-wise.

In the end, I went for a Volt (no back protection). I will report back once I have used it enough to give an objective assessment.

If you have your heart set on back protection and like the EVOC, I'd spring for the EVOC FR Lite Team. A little sexier IMHO.


----------



## mtek5 (Oct 4, 2014)

What about the offerings from Osprey ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mtek5 said:


> What about the offerings from Osprey ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. I looked very closely a a Raptor 14.

In the end, CamelBaks have served myself and my daughter very well over the years. There was no reason for me to jump ship.

The USWE had a big warning not to wash in a washing machine. I have been washing my HAWG every 5th or so ride now for 7+ years. Plus I don't like weight high, on my shoulders. I prefer it low, on my hips. Enter the Volt...

Not sure how the Volt will fair, but I thought it was worth a shot.

I have always found CamelBaks to be very well designed and well made. I have never had one wear out. Plus I do like the reservoir design in the Volt, as well as the side pockets that I can use for gels, my camera on my phone, and other things I need to get at quickly without having to take my bag off (the Raptor has those side pockets as well).

There are a lot of good options. In the end, I think comfort should rule the day. And that may dictate different choices for different people.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I just received the Volt. I will try it out tonite. For now, it exceeds my very lofty expectations in every way. Very very nice. Wow. 

You should check one out if your LBS stocks them.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Rode with the Volt tonight. Worst ride of the season. By far. No energy all. I'm lucky I made it back to the trailhead. Wow.

Not a great ride to assess the Volt but a few observations are these...

First, holy crap did I have to suck hard to get any water. Compared to my Hawg, it was crazy crappy. Maybe there was a kink or something.

Second, the waist belt, which is an essential part of this design (given that the weight of the reservoir is supposed to ride on your hips), felt a little constricting on my breathing. Or something. I know - it's lower than my lungs, but something felt a little off. A little uncomfortable.

Third, the hose clamp, which is on the sternum strap, is useless, to the extent it is intended to hold the hose while you are using it. It is waaaaay too low - I couldn't even get the hose to my mouth. Whatever - I just unclamped it and things were fine. Not sure what it's intended purpose is though.

I will give it a better workout this weekend. I am taking tomorrow off. Probably some of the negative observations were due to me being flat out gassed on the trail. I need some serious rest.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

By way of follow up to my last post, all the issues I identified with the Volt are non-issues. On my ride yesterday, it was much easier to draw water from it (although still slightly harder than my HAWG), I moved the waist belt lower, which solved the breathing/comfort issue, and I moved the hose clamp way up, which solved the positioning problem. 

As for breathing/comfort issues, I suspect the USWE design might be pretty constricting, although I also suspect that it may depend on the person. 

I rate the Volt very high. I could not tell was wearing anything about 10 minutes into the ride. I am off to my LBS to buy a CamelBak Flow Meter so I can tell how much water is left in it, because it really is weightless on my back.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

How about the Ergon BE 2 Enduro?


----------



## mtek5 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi guys. I went with the USWE F4 and it's been amazing. Only one ride so far but it's everything I need for my rides and super comfy, no movement, or hardly any at all to speak of. Highly rated. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

